# Need to Boost Protein and Fat and subtract Carbs...



## jhawkin1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Any tips with doing this based on my Fitday Journal?  I currently weigh 155.9LBS  12.8% BF Looking to cut around 7-8%

Current Macros:  1987 Calories (goal was around 2,300)
Protein:  192 g (36%)
Carbs:  128 g (33%)
Fats: 72 g (30%)
http://www.fitday.com/app/log/foods#29JUN2015


I am currently not intending to do any cardio to hang onto as much lean muscle mass as possible and continue to eat clean and do 35-45 minutes of weight training 4-5x a week.


Thanks,

jhawkin1


----------



## JG160 (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't see your journal. It won't come up. Try eating your carbs  at breakfast and around your  workout.  Maybe 50 g for breakfast and 70 -80 g pre and post workout. On non workout days. Just have the 50 g for breakfast and another 30 g at lunch.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Been doing a cleanse for a fresh start. Down to about 12% BF. Looking to transform and get around 7-9% BF. Any anabolics stacks or cycles??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2015)

not even 2000 calories! If you cant get enough protein through your diet at that amount of calories u need to go back to the drawing board just add in some protein powder supplements to give you that "boost" and as for upping fats and subtracting carbs just do it....? what can people tell you u will have to change the foods you eat its not rocket science bro


----------



## jhawkin1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you. I have digestive issues and a slew of allergies. The only protein powder I can use is vegan plant powder. I am allergic to milk and chocolate to name a few along with gluten. Is plant-based protein okay? I do avoid soy at all costs. I will up the cals and try to see if I can carb up besides veggies. Also allergic to all yeast. Thanks for tips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (Jul 26, 2015)

jhawkin1 said:


> Thank you. I have digestive issues and a slew of allergies. The only protein powder I can use is vegan plant powder. I am allergic to milk and chocolate to name a few along with gluten. Is plant-based protein okay? I do avoid soy at all costs. I will up the cals and try to see if I can carb up besides veggies. Also allergic to all yeast. Thanks for tips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




carbs are not the enemy buddy as for plant based protein i dont know about ur allergys so your best to ask a doc buddy you can get high protein from lentis and beans and stuff and nuts but watch out for nuts as even tho they are high in good fats they are packed with calories i would advise more calories to you personally tho as u dont eat enough full stop. but thats just my opinion mate i do not know ur personal goals ect so yeah just giving you my 2 cents hope i can help somewhat.


----------

